# Hogs w/ turkey weapons?



## RPM (Apr 9, 2011)

I'm getting my first GA hunting license within the next couple of days (moved here 3.5 months ago) and will be trying my hand @ turkey hunting for the first time.   I have a 12 ga. w/ a turkey choke and will be using 3.5" Win. Supreme #5 shot.  

I've shot a large boar with my .45-70 Marlin GG.  It flinched like he had been kicked hard in the ribs (had large exit wound and blew out a rib).  It trotted off about 60 yds and stopped until I put another round in him.  My other hog was w/ dogs and a knife to the heart.

Shooting hogs with bird shot, even w/ mag loads, seems a bit nuts to me.  Is that really what the reg's say?

Can someone help me figure this one out?  Sounds like a good way to get hurt.


----------



## nkbigdog (Apr 10, 2011)

Depending on the season the weapon of choice has to be the ones legal for that hunt.  Just about all say primitive weapons such as black powder and bow are.  As for the 45-70 that will kill anything in North American.
The only drawback to it is distance..
On the #5 shot I use #4 copper coat with an 835 extra full.  I have shot a rabbid fox with #4 but would not like to shoot a hog with one.  If on a WMA I would use my 50cal Hawkin w/485 hollow point.  Good luck


----------



## hogman1 (Apr 10, 2011)

Ive killed a whole lot of hogs with shot. I go out with 3 inch 4 shot and it has layed every one I have ever hit with it down. mainly because they catch a wad of lead to the head. It works and I use it all the time.


----------



## bfriendly (Apr 10, 2011)

hogman1 said:


> Ive killed a whole lot of hogs with shot. I go out with 3 inch 4 shot and it has layed every one I have ever hit with it down. mainly because they catch a wad of lead to the head. It works and I use it all the time.



X2, cept I am ALWAYS going to try to puncture a lung, maybe get a peice of the heart too.

I killed this little sow with Nitro high brass 3" turkey load, in #4. She was a little pig, but DRT!  First kill with my new 870 a few years ago............Dont be skeered of shooting a hog with what ya got.

As far as the regs go, it is Turkey season, there is NO Hog Season...........you are simply allowed to kill a hog if you see one.

Here is the pic of my first kill with the 870












the only down side was that it trashed the front left shoulder.......all else was awesome!


----------



## hogman1 (Apr 10, 2011)

yeah it definately works, I got a picture of a hog on my cell phone that was runnin when I shot it and I put just a touch more of a lead on her than i wanted to and shot her whole snout off. needless to say she rolled like she had been shot by a tank. I have countless hog kills with shot.


----------



## RPM (Apr 10, 2011)

Thanks guys.  Good to know.  Do you try to shoot hogs under a certain size with shot?


----------



## one hogman (Apr 10, 2011)

*Hogs with shot*

If you get em close that is good  but they don't always come in that close,I started hunting with my Muzzleloader a while back due to Hogs and coyotes, I have taken hogs and coyotes over 90 yds while turkey hunting,  you won't do that with shot,


----------



## Jriley (Apr 10, 2011)

I shot a big boar at Riverbend WMA several years ago with #4 shot in a 3.5 inch mag. I hit him right in the shoulder at about 5 yards. It had very little effect on him. I looked forever for a drop of blood and couldn't find it. After that I hunt with muzzleloaders if I'm turkey hunting in a place where there might be hogs. I know I should have shot him in the head, but old habits die hard.


----------



## hogman1 (Apr 11, 2011)

i cant believe you hit him with that powerful of a load and couldnt find him. especailly at 5 yards. I shoot them out to like 20 and 30 yards on a regular basis and they drop dead in thier tracks, I can honestly say I have only had 1 hog run after the shot. and it was easy to catch up to her because she was hurting and squaling. a second shot to the side of the head did her in. The biggest one I have taken with shot would be around the 220 mark. with the smallest being like 40 pounds. I have never had any get away after I shot it either. The head is where I aim.


----------



## bfriendly (Apr 11, 2011)

Jriley said:


> I shot a big boar at Riverbend WMA several years ago with #4 shot in a 3.5 inch mag. I hit him right in the shoulder at about 5 yards. It had very little effect on him. I looked forever for a drop of blood and couldn't find it. After that I hunt with muzzleloaders if I'm turkey hunting in a place where there might be hogs. I know I should have shot him in the head, but old habits die hard.



Sorry brother, but you MISSED!



> i cant believe you hit him with that powerful of a load and couldnt find him. especailly at 5 yards. I shoot them out to like 20 and 30 yards on a regular basis and they drop dead in thier tracks, I can honestly say I have only had 1 hog run after the shot. and it was easy to catch up to her because she was hurting and squaling. a second shot to the side of the head did her in. The biggest one I have taken with shot would be around the 220 mark. with the smallest being like 40 pounds. I have never had any get away after I shot it either. The head is where I aim.




Me neither.........but I prefer the Lung/heart shot everytime!



> Thanks guys. Good to know. Do you try to shoot hogs under a certain size with shot?




I dont think you will get a "Choice" too often, but if you do, I will shoot the one that looks the most "Tasty", like the Sow


----------



## Jriley (Apr 11, 2011)

I would think the same thing, except I saw the dirt fly from his shoulder when I hit him. I'm sure I hit him right in the shield. He was a big red boar. Probably the biggest I've ever seen on public land. Believe me, it was too close to miss.


----------



## Jriley (Apr 11, 2011)

I might rethink my muzzleloader position if I was using hevi-shot. I used it for the first time this week and couldn't believe the performance. I don't see how a hog of any size could walk away from a load of that.


----------



## hogman1 (Apr 11, 2011)

hevi shot is some good stuff, But Its expensive so I just use your average winchester super x shells or remington nitro mags. I folded a coyote with hevi shot out at almost 55 yards, he was just a touch under 52 yards if memory is correct. All you got to have is a good choke tube, which I shoot a undertaker turkey choke, and you got to know how your gun shoots. Needless to say, Im impressed with how much stuff shot can kill. But I try no never push the limits.


----------



## Flaustin1 (Apr 17, 2011)

I killed a 140lber with #5 shot a few years back.  Bout 15yds.  Smacked her right in the side of the head.  Bang, squeal,Flop.  DRT.


----------



## tgw925 (Apr 24, 2011)

Shot one on WMA land about 2 weeks ago with 3.5" #5's at about 25 yards and never found her.


----------



## fishtail (Apr 24, 2011)

Got one with a 20ga with #4 shot.
About 25 yards, shot in the neck.


----------



## bfriendly (Apr 25, 2011)

fishtail said:


> Got one with a 20ga with #4 shot.
> About 25 yards, shot in the neck.



GETTER DONE Brother!

The neck shot may be the way to go..........you jack up the spine and they ain't goin anywhere!

Good Pig!

To the OP, take the shotgun, Kill a pig!


----------



## donald-f (Apr 25, 2011)

The gun restrictions only apply on WMA's.


----------

